# FFXI went all wierd on me...



## Zan.exe (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello, as we all know, FFXI does not work on Vista.... I did some research and figured out something that may work though. It was a download that edited FFXI to work on Vista. It didn't ='(. It made FFXI go wierd. when I start up my playonling veiwer...all i can see is the letter 'A' instead of all other letters, if any letters show up where they should be at all. When I try to start FFXI, as I know how to do without reading the words as I am a player, it gives an error message. Of course I cannot read the message because NO letters will show. not even 'A'. I am running Vista RC1 Build 5600

Thnx in advance!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

before you used the edited version, what happened?


----------



## Zan.exe (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, I dual booted XP and Vista...It works on XP, it is on now. before i messed it up, I had copied the regestry entries to the regedit on Vista from XP. When I tried to start FFXI it gave me an error message: Class not registered. I think I can get it to work after I can undo what I did on Vista. The problem is non-existant on XP....that's probably a very useful bit of information. Dang, I wish I had made a system restore point before I did that. I did more research and figured out how to make it work on Vista, but first I have to undo what I did ='(. I will give a link to the setup.exe I ran in a minute after i boot back to Vista to find it again. couldnt find so ill search my cookies.... please hold


----------



## Zan.exe (Mar 5, 2007)

Wait. Found the problem by myself. It installed some update files where It shouldent have. It did that automatically because I have a seperate partition for FFXI (its a BIG game). I deleted those so that Vista would not refer to them for how to run Play Online Viewer and FFXI (FFXI is run through the viewer if you did not know). maybe that information will help anyone else with this problem. It will be under C:\Program Files\ and in there you will see Play Online or FFXI folders. lol DONT delete if you arent sure that those arent your REAL FFXI folders. Thanks for trying to help me Couriant


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:

I used to play FFXI (hence my name, it came from there)


----------



## Zan.exe (Mar 5, 2007)

Sweet, yea i just noticed that ^^. but we have another problem: When i start up POL , i get this message: Class not Registered

It happens at the splash screen for POL, then when I click 'Ok', it exits out of POL. I installed FFXI on my XP OS, then imported+exported the registry entries to Vista from XP. The registry folder I did that too was

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\PlayOnlineUS

I can see that they are clearly entered corectly into Vista's registry... Maybe that wasnt the only thing to register? still works fine in XP.....maybe its because FFXI has its own partition? If you still have FFXI on your computer would you tell me everything thats in your registry for FFXI if you know? i dun wanna search the whole thing lol it's too big....

EDIT: I have determined that it is a registry problem. the entries i copied were not the only ones that need to be on Vista's registry. I need to figure out what the other registry entries are. Suggestions??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you shouldn't be messing with the registry, especially with Vista as it may not be compatible.

Just reinstall the game again, preferably in Windows XP compatibility. It should not mess with any of the downloaded files.


----------



## Zan.exe (Mar 5, 2007)

Nah, i SHOULD be messing with the registry, because that was the problem. lol I know what im doing ~,*. I did more research and found that someone had written a tutorial for the solution. I needed to edit the registry, and he made a .bat file that needed to be ran in the right location. apperently the problem was a file extension was not registered, AND it acted as though i was trying to transfer ffxi from PC to PC. And there were some problems with some .dll's. so I made a .bat, and a .reg file and ran them in the right spot. that did the trick. im on now! anyone else need the info? heres the link: http://www.allakhazam.com/forum.html?forum=10;mid=1172437895217382813;num=6;page=1

EDIT: in Vista RC1 x32 Build 5600 , you don't need Windows XP compatibility mode. Might need to make it 'Run as an Administrator' though. I dun know about other versions of Vista


----------

